
Rare articles of Hunter S. Thompson - pmoriarty
http://totallygonzo.org/gonzowriting/rare-articles/
======
beerbajay
Anything posted on the internet is no longer 'rare'.

~~~
FreezerburnV
While that is true in some sense, in the fact that it can be found and copied
an infinite number of times, the physical version of things are still rare. As
an example, you might be able to find some super rare comic book online, along
with millions of others. In a sense, that comic book is no longer rare and can
be enjoyed by anyone at almost any time. But actually owning the physical book
itself could be worth a ton of money, due to only a few existing. You still
have something which is rare, even if millions own it digitally.

